# Name of my Fire changed without my doing it :(



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

So this is weird. On my Kindle account on Amazon, my Fire is registered as Belisama.
And until a few days ago, Belisama is what appeared in the upper left corner of the screen of my Fire.
But then I noticed that the name is reading as Mykindle. The My is in white lettering & the kindle is in orange lettering.
When I go into settings and look at My Account, it says that Belisama is registered to: (and give my name).

I liked seeing Belisama in the upper left cornner.
I don't like Mykindle.

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine still says "Firefly."

Have you turned on WiFi recently?  And synched?

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mine still says "Firefly."
> 
> Have you turned on WiFi recently? And synched?
> 
> Betsy


I leave Wifi on all the time & I sync between it and my Kindle Keyboard & my smartphone all the time.
But, I'll try rebooting to see what that does.


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Mine has stayed the same for the last 2+ weeks or longer when I got it and changed the name...Has it happened more than once?  Might have been an Amazon Anomaly..


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I should have remembered the first rule: when in doubt, reboot.
All is well.


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

Mine does that before it syncs back with the wifi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, this is good to know; now if it happens to me I won't panic.  Mine still says Fire Lizard.


----------

